# Sadzīves tehnika >  Akumulatoru baterijas

## Tārps

Jautājums. Vai kāds ir mēģinājis remontēt - atjaunot urbmašīnu akumulatorus ? Jau otro reizi nomirst tā Boscha kaka. Tikai pirms pusotra gada nopirku jaunu pašā Boscha kantorī, bet šis jau atkal derīgs tikai vienas skrūves ieskrūvēšanai. Lādē cik gribi un trenē cik gribi - nekā. Tad nu ir doma nopirkt ebay tos pašus akumulatoru elementiņus un apmainīt. Vai tas būtu izdevīgi ? Vai varbūt kur citur pirkt, vai citādus modeļus. Ar tiem beigtajiem urbmašīnu akumulatoriem jau pus plaukts pilns.

----------


## kurmucis

Ko saka Bosch cilvji? Tas izklausās pēc garantijas. 

Ir atjaunotas darba spējas vairākām darbarīku aķu kasetēm.

Sākumā vajag saprast iemeslu: 
nepareiza lietošana?
nepareiza uzlāde?
debīls lāderis?
slikts kontakts k-kur?
beigts viens vai vairāki akumulatoriņi?
utt.

Tad var lemt, ko darīt tālāk.

No prakses - 2 gadījumi ar vaļā punktmetinājumu pie viena no aķiem; pāris reizes - nepareizas lietošanas (dziļa izlāde, pēc kuras aķi pamet neuzlādētu uz kādu mēnesi) dēļ beigti daži elementi;
dažās reizes sazinkapēc beigts viens.

----------


## garem3

Pirms vairākiem gadiem nopirku lombardā pa lēto 2 gab. šādus( par 1 cenu) - http://www.google.lv/search?q=makita...w=1662&bih=863
Akumulatori protams galīgi švaki.Tai laikā i-veikalos aķi maksāja sākot no 35 Ls.Nopirku veikalā līdzīgus šiem - http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...YO/hwindex.htm  - saliku iekšā,iet vēl šodien.
Lādētāju gan uztaisīju citu-uz MAX mikrenes,tas origīnālais ir bez temperatūras/laika kontroles,pārlādēt nav ilgi.

----------


## Isegrim

No rokām ārā nekrita? Neviens amatnieks savus rīkus uz lombardu nenes; tur parasti nokļūst zagti instrumenti. 
Pie vainas nepareizais lādēšanas režīms, kas nenodrošina pilnu ciklu. Visas celles uzreiz nemirst. No divām sprāgušām baterijām dažkārt var salasīt vienu darbderīgu. Ja pērkam jaunas celles, vēlams izvēlēties tādas, kam jau piemetinātas 'ausis' - nebūs problēmu droši savirknēt. Ja instruments tiek nopietnos darbos lietots, vismaz 2 baterijas vēlamas - viena darbā, otra uzlādē. NiCd cikls jāievēro. Kad litija baterijas kļūs lētas un masveidā tiks brūķētas instrumentos, problēmu būs mazāk.

----------


## garem3

Neesmu jau tik ļauns,nepērku zagtu,ja uz tirgus/pavārtēs(cenšos gan to nedarīt),tad visam jābūt ok(papīri/iepakojums).Nesa jau krīzes laikā arī nezagtu(naudas/darba nebija tiem celtniekiem-vienai daļai.Nebija tie zagti ,papīri bija līdz un ar visām kastītēm.Jaunās celles arī bija ar piemetinātām ausīm,tas tik bija piemērs/līdzība un man ar ir 2 baterijas.  ::  Un punktmetināmais aparāts uz ''mikrenes'' trafa.Bet ja godīgi,nav vairs jēgas to darīt,Mao valsts piedāvā pa lēto tādos daudzumos,maini kaut katru gadu.

----------

